# Wed. afternoon sheephead!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Had the day off and slept in for the first time in a long time as opposed to waking up at 3:30am to target bay kings.

Got to GB side of 3 mile about 3pm with some fiddlers. Headed out with one fin on my PA mirage drive due to Tue. breakage. Well that didn't last long.....the plastic part that holds the back part of the fin on broke. 

So now I got to paddle my boat in a strong west wind and chop. Took me a while to find them but once I did it was on! Kept 9 with several throw backs. No big ones but got dinner.

Well after the mirage drive broke again I took the fin off and put it in the front hatch(cooler) so it didn't fall off. Well somewhere between the lauch spot next to the boat ramp and my house in Holley by the Sea I lost that fin....I woke up early to look before work and drove back tracing my steps and looking along the road in case it blew out of my truck. No luck. Needless to say I won't be kayak fishing for a while.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man, I love sheephead fishing.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job CY, was wondering when the sheeps would start showin up with the up and down temps, looks like good eating! Sorry to hear about your drive, what's the replacement?? New masts??


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice!!! I can't wait to get out there and get some


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice mess of Sheepies! Seems to be a lot of Hobies breaking down lately.
I guess like most things, the more mechanical things are the more likely they are to break.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish bro...sorry to hear your drive broke its obvious how much you love fishing I know it will suck for you to be stuck at home


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job CY, was wondering when the sheeps would start showin up with the up and down temps, looks like good eating! Sorry to hear about your drive, what's the replacement?? New masts??


Yeah since I broke a mast and lost a fin it looks like I will need to by the st turbo upgrade kit, new spine, not sure what its called looks like a spindle and another unknown.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> Nice fish bro...sorry to hear your drive broke its obvious how much you love fishing I know it will suck for you to be stuck at home


Thanks man. I haven't had any pompano in a while so it might be time to hit the beach! If nothing else the roe mullet are running.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Bad news about the kayak, Great news about the sheepshead! Theyyyyyyre back!


----------

